# Anyone catch the 2020 AKC Royal Canine Dog Show?



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I missed it, but I found the non-sporting and best in show on youtube (below) and added spoiler alerts incase you want to know the results.

Here's a link to the non-sporting 







Spoiler: Who won best non-sporting?



Standard Poodle




Here's a link to the best in show presentation.








Spoiler: Who won best in show



Reserve: Pekingese, Best in show: Whippet


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you. I just watched again... Usually there's a spring show around this time in my area, and I must be missing my show poodle fix. They really are exquisite to see in person.


----------

